# Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays from Canon Rumors



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 24, 2019)

> I just wanted to wish the Canon Rumors community a  Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. It has been another fun year engaging with the photography community and talking all things Canon and gear.
> I’d like to thank all of the following partners and friends for another great year.
> 
> Adorama
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Architect1776 (Dec 24, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Merry Christmas to all as well.


----------



## Tom W (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas, all!
Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## canonnews (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy holidays! Merry Christmas! Feliz Navidad!


----------



## dominic_siu (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Xmas to you all, I'm enjpying the rumor mill banter from this forum and hope it continues for years to come


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 24, 2019)

All the best from myself and Karen (aka the house management) at Northlight Images in Leicester.

Regards too to all the people supporting our articles and reviews (and the odd rumour)!


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 24, 2019)

Seasons greetings and all the best for the New Year to all from me too, I’m at home with my wife in Florida for our first Christmas together in our home we have lived in for ten years!

Hope we all get those shots we want next year!


----------



## FramerMCB (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to one and all!!!

And here's to 2020 being an incredible year for photographers!

Thanks Craig for this site and your commitment to the CANON photog community!!!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all from me and the cats.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all and have safe New Year!


----------



## ethanz (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you Craig and all the other fun people of CR. And I guess to you too Jack.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 24, 2019)

Joyful Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to all.


----------



## navastronia (Dec 24, 2019)

cheers, all!


----------



## Jethro (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas and thanks for all the content and comments throughout the year. The first of my Vanilla orchids (that grow from the bottom of hanging baskets) appeared in time for Christmas today:


----------



## SteveC (Dec 24, 2019)

May your lenses never fog

May your cards never corrupt

May your batteries never die at the worst possible moment,

May you never ever need your UV filter to do the job most people actually buy them for,

and

May you all have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## jd7 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas one and all!


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Canonmas


----------



## Viggo (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## edoorn (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas and a happy and gear-overloaded 2020!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 25, 2019)

I hope everyone has a blessed Christmas (and don't have to work Christmas Day as I do). I switched to Nikon this summer so I haven't been on this site in a while, but I popped in to send Christmas greetings. (Though I don't regret the change I do miss this site, because it is miles above Nikon Rumors).


----------



## stevelee (Dec 25, 2019)

Mele Kalikimaka!







I was in Hawaii for Christmas two years ago. Honolulu goes all out in decorating the city hall and the adjacent park. Here is a page of my pictures from then:

Honolulu holiday lights


----------



## Stuart (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the excitement throughout the year - Happy Christmas and a "Many Rumours New Year"


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy rumours to all!
Don't forget to change your copyright info on your cameras to update for 2020.


----------



## magarity (Dec 28, 2019)

SteveC said:


> May your lenses never fog
> May your cards never corrupt
> May your batteries never die at the worst possible moment,
> May you never ever need your UV filter to do the job most people actually buy them for,


May your firmware updates never brick your device.


----------

